# Quick question (Sony A230)



## Diver_matt (Jan 24, 2012)

On the A230, when I use the "Set" feature in white balance adjustment, how long does it stay at that setting?  I know I don't need to change it for every shot.  Does it remain at that setting until I set it again for another shot?  Will making adjustments such as going from aperture mode to auto mode cause it to reset to something else?  Just curious since there's nothing about it in the manual.


----------



## RubenAlonzo (Jan 24, 2012)

As far as I know, using the set will cause your adjustments to hold until you switch to another mode like Auto.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 30, 2012)

On my a200 it will keep different setting stored from each different mode.


----------

